# Should I start a journal?



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 5, 2012)

Should I start a journal? I love doing this kind of stuff, but I don't have a ton of time to do it and I won't all be about the ranch. It will be about other stuff too, but mostly the ranch. I like seeing and reading other's and was wondering if it is fun as it looks and if it takes a lot of time. Thanks for everything in advance!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2012)

Takes as much or as little time and effort as you want to put into it.

A journal here is simply the same as a paper journal that you might keep.  Talk about what you like.  I'm sure you've noticed that we all veer off topic (non farm) plenty of times in our journals.

If you want to start one, feel free.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 5, 2012)

YES!  It's always interesting to read about the goings on in other peoples life with livestock or just life in general. Heck my journal doesn't have much to do with my livestock (mostly because I don't have much in the way of livestock so not much new goes on with them). I know I personally like reading peoples journals on here.


----------

